# اسباب الفراق بين الاحبة



## سرجيوُس (14 أبريل 2011)

كثير ما نسمع عن قصص ارتباط  قويه
وكثير ما نسمع ان رغم رغبتهم فى بعض الا انهم افترقوا


فالحقيقة هناك الكثير من الاسباب التى تجعل الفراق امر حتمى
من ضمن تلك الاسباب هى
عدم اهتمام الطرف الاخر بك
فقد تتحدث اليه وهو لا يسمعك
وقد تتصل به وهو يرى اسمك على الموبيل ولا يرغب فالرد عليك
فما فائدة الحب اذا فهنا لا بد من الفراق


وايضا عدم تعبيره عن حبه لك
فهناك القول الشهير
ان اهم من الحب التعبير عن الحب
فقد يكون يحبك ولكن يفشل فى التعبير عن هذا الحب
فما فائدة الحب اذا فهنا لا بد من الفراق



قد يكون من ضمن اسباب الفراق
هو سبب محزن حقا
انك تكتشف خيانته لك ورغم ذلك ترغب فيه
وتلتمس له اى عزر لكى تبقى عليه
فما فائدة الحب اذا فهنا لا بد من الفراق


بل وقد يكون سبب الفراق عدم حبه لك
فانت توهم نفسك بحب اسطورى ولكن
فالاخر تكتشف انه حب كاذب
فما فائدة الحب اذا فهنا لا بد من الفراق



وقد يكون حبيبك مرتبط بماضى
مثل انه كان يحب احد فالماضى
وانتهت تلك العلاقة
ولكن رغم ارتباطة بك الا انه يتذكر الماضى
فما فائدة الحب اذا فهنا لا بد من الفراق


ولكن
ماذا بعد الفراق؟؟
​​


----------



## سرجيوُس (14 أبريل 2011)

رجاء نقل الموضوع لقسم النقاشات
بعتزر نزلته فالمكان الغلط


----------



## روزي86 (14 أبريل 2011)

موضوع جميل اوي وصعب في نفس الوقت

تسلم ايدك

وسيتم نقله للقسم المناسب​


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 أبريل 2011)

أصعب ما فى الكون الفرااااااق 
شكرا ليك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (14 أبريل 2011)

بعد الفراق 
هو : بيروح مارينا 
هي :بتفضل قعدة حزينة


----------



## soso a (14 أبريل 2011)

على فكره حصلت مع حد من اصحاااابى وكانوا مخطوبين 

وسبب الفراق كان امها رفضها ومع ان محاولات كتير منهم ومن ناااس قريبين بس كل المحاولات كانت فاشله فى اصلاح الامر بين الام والخطيب 

ووسط دموع كلتا الخطيبين وقعا محضر فسخ الخطوبه ولسان حالهم بتقول مش هنجوز خاااااالص غير بعض .

وفى نااااااس راحت لاباء الكهنه وكان رد واحد من الاباء قال لو ربنا اراد الموضوع يمشى وبكون لبعض هيمشى واحنا نقول لتكن مشيئتك يا رب حتى لو يشيل شبب المشكله .

ولو شفت الموقف كانوا بصعبوا عليك 

لن الفراق كان صعب عليهم 

بس عارف هما دلوقتى فين 

كل واحد بنى بيت مع شخص تاااااانى 

اللى كان خاطب قال الحمدلله انى مكملتش موضوعى الاول 

والبنت برده اخدت حد برده كويس جدا ومعاها ولاد ومبسوطه 

وربنا يفرح قلوبهم 

علشان كده لما يكون فى ارتباط باى حد لازم يكون تحت مظله المسيح 

علشان احنا منعرفش بكره فى ايه ممكن نتغير فى افكارنا ومشاعرنا 

علشان كده لازم نقول لتكن مشيئتك يا يسوع وارادك فى حياتى وفى الشخص اللى ارتبط بيه يكون مرتبط بيك برده علشان احنا اللى اتنين نرتبط ببعض على طول


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 أبريل 2011)

*تم النقل للاجتماعى ​*


----------



## سرجيوُس (15 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> موضوع جميل اوي وصعب في نفس الوقت
> 
> تسلم ايدك
> 
> وسيتم نقله للقسم المناسب​


فعلا الفراق صعب جدا
وخصوصا لو مش هتشوف حد غالى عليك
شكرا يا باشا عالمرور
الرب يباركك


----------



## سرجيوُس (15 أبريل 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> أصعب ما فى الكون الفرااااااق
> شكرا ليك
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


طبعا دا اعجز لحظات الانسان بجد
شكرا يا باشا عالمرور
الرب يباركك


----------



## سرجيوُس (15 أبريل 2011)

FADY_TEMON قال:


> بعد الفراق
> هو : بيروح مارينا
> هي :بتفضل قعدة حزينة


هههههههههه
مارينا ويعد بقى يغطس ويقل
بق بق بق بق
ويموت من الحزن
شكرا يا باشا عالمرور
الرب يباركك


----------



## حبيب يسوع (15 أبريل 2011)

الرب يباركك


----------



## سرجيوُس (15 أبريل 2011)

soso a قال:


> على فكره حصلت مع حد من اصحاااابى وكانوا مخطوبين
> 
> وسبب الفراق كان امها رفضها ومع ان محاولات كتير منهم ومن ناااس قريبين بس كل المحاولات كانت فاشله فى اصلاح الامر بين الام والخطيب
> 
> ...


طبعا قصة موثرة ومخبيش عليك
انا دمعت وانا بقرءة وقرئته 3 مرات
وفعلا ربنا بيختار الخير
شكرا يا باشا عالمرور
الرب يباركك


----------



## سرجيوُس (15 أبريل 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *تم النقل للاجتماعى ​*


شكرا اخى الحبيب
الرب يباركك


----------



## سرجيوُس (15 أبريل 2011)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> الرب يباركك


الرب معاك
شكرا يا باشا عالمرور
الرب يباركك


----------

